
Run ARM Apps on the Android Emulator - ingve
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2020/03/run-arm-apps-on-android-emulator.html
======
Wowfunhappy
> Note that the ARM to x86 translation technology enables the execution of
> intellectual property owned by Arm Limited. It will only be available on
> Google APIs and Play Store system images, and can only be used for
> application development and debug purposes on x86 desktop, laptop, customer
> on-premises servers, and customer-procured cloud-based environments.

Wait, really? You need ARM's permission to make an ARM emulator?

